# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Proper way to do PCT for testosterone ethanate ?

## Rage123

Im almost done with my first ever cycle of steriods i did a 15 week cycle of testosterone ethanate

I did 250mg twice a week on mon and thurs, whats the proper way for me to go through PCT ? What should i take and how much of it ?

Age - 19yrs
Weight - 203lbs
Height - 6'"2
Years of training - 4yrs

----------


## TRT2010

19yrs old to young for AAS. At 6'2 at 203 it still seems a bit light to me even after cycle. You should have known what to take for PCT before you even started your cycle and should have already had it on hand. Use the search button cause this question has been asked 1000+ times.. Im not trying to be rude but i quesrentee that if you used the search button you would get your answer in 5 minutes

----------


## Rage123

> 19yrs old to young for AAS. At 6'2 at 203 it still seems a bit light to me even after cycle. You should have known what to take for PCT before you even started your cycle and should have already had it on hand. Use the search button cause this question has been asked 1000+ times.. Im not trying to be rude but i quesrentee that if you used the search button you would get your answer in 5 minutes


my weight before cycle was 178lbs, i naturally have a low percent body fat

----------


## Rage123

can someone please just help me out, im buggin out, ineed to do PCT correctly lol

----------


## themoreyouknow

dude, you're supposed to have all this planned out BEFORE you start cycling...
check out the one of the FIVE stickies about how to do a pct

----------


## Rage123

bumppppp

----------


## nath78

> dude, you're supposed to have all this planned out before you start cycling...
> Check out the one of the five stickies about how to do a pct


hes right,but seems as youve already done it,theres a goos sticky in the educational threads cycles for the newbie i think or maybe pct times,the test e dbol cycle is in there..

Pct is done 2 weeks after last test e inj,clomid and nolva

check the educational threads for dosages!

----------


## bodybuilder

A little late to be looking into pct. Good look youngster and hope you didnt do any permanent damge.

----------

